# 75 gallon mbuna tank filtration question



## jed clampett (Sep 12, 2012)

I'm currently running an Eheim Pro 4+ 600 on my 75 gallon mbuna tank. I figure that should be giving me about a 4X/hour turnover rate. In the past I've used an AC 110 in addition to that but don't want to deal with the noise this time around. Trying to decide the best options (economically & qualitatively) to complement the Eheim. Suggestions?

Dan


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

A second canister with at least 4X turnover, but up to 6X turnover.

Or some people like power heads that just circulate the water without filtration to get the turnover up. I have not used them and cannot recommend but I believe it is more cost effective.


----------



## jed clampett (Sep 12, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> Or some people like power heads that just circulate the water without filtration to get the turnover up. I have not used them and cannot recommend but I believe it is more cost effective.


That seems a bit counter-intuitive to me. How would a power head increase turnover?


----------



## jed clampett (Sep 12, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> A second canister with at least 4X turnover, but up to 6X turnover.


I figured I could just buy another Eheim 4+ 600 but they are quite pricey. Was wondering if there might be other alternatives that could do the job just as well at a more affordable cost.


----------



## jed clampett (Sep 12, 2012)

Third part of the question: I've got 24 new fish (less than 2") coming tomorrow. How long can I get away with just running the one Eheim at a turnover rate of 4X/Hour?


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Just monitor the tank parameters and/or increase water changes to keep the nitrate low.

A 2nd filter adds more filtration capacity and moves more water so it picks up more dirt and detritus.

A power-head also moves water and can help to move detritus towards the single canister filter intake or near a corner of the tank where you can siphon out the crud.


----------



## jed clampett (Sep 12, 2012)

Deeda said:


> A power-head also moves water and can help to move detritus towards the single canister filter intake or near a corner of the tank where you can siphon out the crud.


Thanks. I think I get it now. I've got a power head that I bought a while ago but never really put to use. I'm not sure I know where it should be placed to push detritus toward the filter intake. Any suggestions?


----------



## Old Newbie (Feb 18, 2017)

Opposite end of the tank from the filter pick up angled toward the bottom so that it creates flow toward the filter pick up.


----------



## jed clampett (Sep 12, 2012)

Old Newbie said:


> Opposite end of the tank from the filter pick up angled toward the bottom so that it creates flow toward the filter pick up.


Thanks!


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If you had 24 fish in there before and were satisfied with 4X turnover, not a problem. 4X turnover works filtration wise, it just means you will have to vacuum more debris from your substrate every week.

If you are increasing your bioload by more than 1/3 then you could have a mini cycle situation...that would not be better or worse with a filter with higher turnover.


----------



## jed clampett (Sep 12, 2012)

24 new fish going in a new tank that has been "fishless cycled". When I ran this system (with same bio-load) before I always used the AC 110 in conjunction with the Eheim Pro 4+ 600. We want to run it quieter this time. It's in a room where we also do prayer and meditation. I put my power head in to see what it would do. Definitely stirring things up but also creating a bit more noise than I would like. I may just have to bite the bullet and go for another Eheim.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I am a fan of the Eheim Classic filters as they have minimal parts to replace when needed but having 2 of the same model requires less variation in parts to have on hand.

Is the power head you have just vibration noise or is it water movement noise?


----------



## jed clampett (Sep 12, 2012)

Deeda said:


> Is the power head you have just vibration noise or is it water movement noise?


Vibration or motor noise. Kind of humming. No water movement noise. It's probably a pretty cheap power head. Marineland Maxi-Jet. I've got it set up for "Laminar Water Circulation".


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Whatever filters you used to fishless cycle the tank, you need to keep on the tank when you get the new fish. That is where the beneficial bacteria is growing.

So say you have to keep the 110 for now. But you also decide to add another canister.

Run the new canister alongside the 110 for 2 weeks and then you should be good to remove the 110. At that time, you can also transfer the established sponge and media from the 110 to one of your new canister trays.


----------



## jed clampett (Sep 12, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> Whatever filters you used to fishless cycle the tank, you need to keep on the tank when you get the new fish. That is where the beneficial bacteria is growing.


I just cycled with the Eheim canister this time


----------



## jed clampett (Sep 12, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> A second canister with at least 4X turnover, but up to 6X turnover.


If I go with another Eheim 4+ 600 canister should I run the flow in the opposite direction to the first one or in the same direction?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I run my two canisters pointing forward and down the glass, then the intakes pull the water back across the substrate. So there is a circulation loop on each side of the tank.


----------



## jed clampett (Sep 12, 2012)

DJRansome said:


> I run my two canisters pointing forward and down the glass, then the intakes pull the water back across the substrate. So there is a circulation loop on each side of the tank.


I'm not sure I understand what you are saying. Could you elaborate?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Water return is at the surface. Mine point from the back of the tank to the front.

My filters are placed at 25% and 75% positions along the length of the tank.


----------



## Ice Man (May 20, 2019)

i run a 600 and a 350 on my tank. I did have have the flow running from the back to the front but now have it going along the tank. I also have a power hear which I use to increase surface water movement. i have one spray bar pointing along the top then on the other side its 45deg down. I found since changing to this set up the fish are a bit more active especially my Fryeri who will swim along the current on the top and when he reaches the other side catches the current along the bottom going back. he will spend most of the evening doing lengths of the tank


----------



## jed clampett (Sep 12, 2012)

Ice Man said:


> i run a 600 and a 350 on my tank. I did have have the flow running from the back to the front but now have it going along the tank. I also have a power hear which I use to increase surface water movement. i have one spray bar pointing along the top then on the other side its 45deg down. I found since changing to this set up the fish are a bit more active especially my Fryeri who will swim along the current on the top and when he reaches the other side catches the current along the bottom going back. he will spend most of the evening doing lengths of the tank


75 gallon? Haps? Number of total fish inches in tank?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Don't go by inches. The inch/gallon rule only works with skinny one inch fish like neons.


----------

